# PE license in California



## mandileng (Feb 17, 2014)

In California state , To get the PE license they asked for 5 reference , these reference they have to be PE or not ?


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 17, 2014)

mandileng said:


> In California state , To get the PE license they asked for 5 reference , these reference they have to be PE or not ?




I'm not sure where you are getting five from. To me, it is pretty clear from the application information on the BPELSG website that you need four references and those references must be Civil PEs (or "individuals exempt from licensure as a Civil Engineer", which I never understood).

http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/civilpe_errf_instructions_2010.pdf

http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/appintrope.shtml


----------

